# فلتر الهوء لمشاريع إنتاج العلف من كايرو تريد جروب



## كايرو تريد (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*??????? ??? ???????*










?????? ??????? ?? ??? ???????? ?????? ??????

???? ?????? ???????? ???????
???????
???????? ?? ????? ???? ????? ??????? ????????
???? ???? ??????
Filter feed factory
???? ?????? ?????? ?? ??????
? ?????? ???? ?????? ?? ??????
??? ???? ????????? ????? 25 %
?? ??? ??? ??????? ????? ??????? ???????
?? ?? ????? ?? ?? ????? ?? ?? ?????
??? ??? ??????? ????? ??????? ?????? ???? ??? ???? ?? ??????










???? ???????? ?? ??? ?????? ?????? ?? ?????? ??? ????
????? ?? ????????? ?? ?????? ????????? ???? ??????
www.Cairotrade.com
?? ??????? ??? ?????? ??????????
[email protected]
?? ??? ??????
01007774414 - 002
​


----------

